# Bristol Harbour Festival 2010, Sat 31st July/Sun 1st August, FREE



## William of Walworth (Jul 28, 2010)

A bit to my surprise there doesn't seem to be a 2010-specific thread anywhere on Urban yet, so I thought I'd start one here on the Bristol forum. 

Anyone planning to hang out there this year?

Festival website

We've booked accomodation in Bristol for Saturday night and we'll be packing as much entertainment (and beer/cider  ) as we can all over both days 

What are YOUR plans?

It's festivaldeb's birthday on the Sunday so we hope to make the most of this event ...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

I should be there saturday daytime


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm.  Busy saturday, may pop along sunday.


----------



## Geri (Jul 29, 2010)

I might pop down at some point. I don't find it that exciting really, way too busy and we usually end up going for a burger somewhere quieter.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 29, 2010)

Will look out for all of you, our paths might cross -- you never know


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 29, 2010)

I wad working last year on call so missed the whole thing. Working Saturday but finishing at 9pm, so will make it this year. Looking forward to it. 

I'll be the male one with a woman.


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2010)

Stay away from the French biscuit stall, people. I paid more than £5 one year for *four* biscuits!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2010)

Had a proper nice day out with my dad. Saw several excellent things: a story for children, told by a guy in pirate costume, manipulating a huge model of an island with ships and armies, pirates smugglers and the governors daughter, with a soundtrack of cannon fire and creaking boats. Absolutely enchanting. Then the Old Vic's young company doing a dance theatre piece about dreams love and escape, with some really innovative staging and ideas, done with real enthusiasm and joy. Then a really tight gypsy jazz / folk band in queens square.

It's a real shame that Ashton court doesn't run any more, but this seemed so much more inclusive and accessible. Thousands of people, families, having a great time and loads of local talent on show. 2 thumbs up from me!


----------



## strung out (Jul 31, 2010)

will try and make it down tomorrow if anyone's about. was planning on going today, but by the time it came to going out, i couldn't be arsed and had no-one to go with


----------



## strung out (Aug 1, 2010)

so, anybody up for a meet-up today?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 1, 2010)

Saw the fireworks last night after work- they were orchestrated to some awesome comedy-pirate ho-ho-ho tunes. I loved it.  Bang motherfucker

It was great. I had my hands on my wife's 9 month bump which seemed very excited by the noise.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 2, 2010)

Well we had a truly fabulous time. The fireworks on Sat night were great -- we watched them from outside the Bag of Nails**

**But did peple know that this wonderful little alehouse is about to CLOSE??  

Sorry not to meet up with anyone, but we had great beer and cider, ate some lovely food, heard some great bands -- Sheelanagig kicked arse -- and we enjoyed the whole thing thoroughly, very pleasant weather too ..... and friendly people, no bother at all that we saw. And because we've identified a value hotel in Southville (right next to Bristol's only Hopback Brewery pub!  ), we'll definitely be back next year!


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 2, 2010)

WoW- that pub is literally 20m from my house!


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2010)

The trains were so packed in bradford on avon nobody could get on them.  So I spent a lovely day hanging out round there instead


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2010)

i really fancy a day out in bradford on avon sometime. i pass through it on the train occasionally.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2010)

It's lovely there.  You can get the train to bradford, walk down the river to avoncliff for a pint and get the train back again from there.


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2010)

might do this soon then 

out of interest, where do you have your boat moored usually?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2010)

I move it around every week or two.  I was in avoncliff last week and at the moment I'm above bradford lock.  I expect I'll move it back down below the lock next weekend.  Give me a txt if you do and I'll meet you for a pint.


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2010)

sounds good. got plenty of free time at the moment, so i'll do that sometime.


----------



## xenon (Aug 3, 2010)

It sounded good, the bit I caught on Friday night. Was in London rest of weekend. That pub WoW mentions, I assume. The Corrination. That's my local that is. I'm the one with the stick, at the bar.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 5, 2010)

We didn't get to the Corronation, not sure where that is exactly  -- kropotkin and I meant the Bag of Nails. Check out the closure rumour there krops, it's very strong. Hope you get a new proprietor in the BoN who's equally committed to ale as the old one was, before he got fed up ...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 5, 2010)

Bag of nails has been shutting down since i started drinking in there 20 years ago when it was the American Eagle. A lot of custom has been bought off by the cheap prices in the mardyke.


----------



## Geri (Aug 6, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> We didn't get to the Corronation, not sure where that is exactly  -- kropotkin and I meant the Bag of Nails.


 
But that's on the other side of the river.


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 6, 2010)

I meant the coronation, the village-hall styled pub round the corner


----------

